# Unknnown plant need identifying



## Fishdude (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi,

I need some help identifying this plant. Try searching the forum but unfortunately nothing similar to the plant is found. Got it a few months ago from a LFS in Shanghai. Local name for it is loosely translated as "Pearl grass". Dunno much about the plant except that its leave is very small and its a creeping plant.


Any help in identifying it and its growth requirement is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Fishdude said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some help identifying this plant. Try searching the forum but unfortunately nothing similar to the plant is found. Got it a few months ago from a LFS in Shanghai. Local name for it is loosely translated as "Pearl grass". Dunno much about the plant except that its leave is very small and its a creeping plant.
> 
> Any help in identifying it and its growth requirement is greatly appreciated!


Looks like _Hemianthus micranthemoides_ to me.


----------



## edlut67 (Feb 26, 2007)

U're right Raul, I think

Just Google ""Pearl grass"
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_micranth.php


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks exactly like my HM.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Yep. I've got lots of it. It's fairly easy to grow. Check out the plantfinder here for info on it.


----------



## Fishdude (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks alot guys!


----------

